

Bitcoin: a test for hackers - ljlolel
http://www.jperla.com/blog/post/bitcoin-a-call-to-arms-for-technologists-2012

======
stray
The only _real_ difference between bitcoin and dollars is that there's nobody
with guns saying we must accept bitcoin.

